
We hear you: updates to Works with Nest - DiabloD3
https://www.blog.google/products/google-nest/updates-works-with-nest/
======
luckylion
It somewhat sounds like large companies are now just saying "we'll retire this
..." and then wait for the community and customers to give them arguments for
why this is a bad idea.

It's cheaper than thinking it through yourself and if "customer engagement" is
one of your KPIs, you're going to have a good month ;)

